
Show HN: Prediction Platform for Indian Elections 2019 - g3mo
https://india2019.vote
======
g3mo
Predict the winning PM, coalition & split of seats for the upcoming Indian
Elections 2019.

On May 24 2019, find out who among your friends made the most accurate
prediction.

------
varghese0612
If BJP wanna prove they didn't hack the voting machine last time, head onto
this site and show what's the public really wants. (And vice versa)

------
Naveenwr10
Good platform to know the public's pulse on election!

------
bodhish
What are these coins?

------
siddharthram
Looks interesting. Plan to have your own exit poll ??

